# Nova Scotia Huguenots



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

Descendants keep the faith - 200 years after French Protestants established a community at what is now River John, the names of those in the pews at Salem United Church remain the same (July 19, 2008)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 26, 2008)

Interesting... though this church is now part of the United Church of Canada - wonder how much the faith has really been 'kept'


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Interesting... though this church is now part of the United Church of Canada - wonder how much the faith has really been 'kept'





Good Question


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

The same could be said of the Huguenot churches in the U.S. There are some that continue to appreciate the heritage, if not the theology.

Huguenot Street, an unique American Story
L'Eglise Francaise du Saint Esprit
The French Huguenot (Protestant) Church
Manakin Episcopal Church
Huguenot Memorial Church

and there is also the French Protestant Church of Washington, DC (located in Bethesda, MD).


----------



## Stephen (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks, Andrew for the information. I am a pastor of a two-point charge in Nova Scotia and have been to River John several times. Unfortunetly, the Salem UCC is not evangelical or reformed. In fact the guest speaker for the celebration is a woman minister. The United Church of Canada is certainly not Presbyterian but is for the most part Unitarian. It is a sad commentary on the state of the church in Eastern Canada. Many congregations like Salem get more excited about the history than they do about truth. For the most part many congregations in Nova Scotia are becoming museams to the spiritual history of Canada and not living churches of the Lord Jesus Christ. I am curious to check it out next week.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Thanks, Andrew for the information. I am a pastor of a two-point charge in Nova Scotia and have been to River John several times. Unfortunetly, the Salem UCC is not evangelical or reformed. In fact the guest speaker for the celebration is a woman minister. The United Church of Canada is certainly not Presbyterian but is for the most part Unitarian. It is a sad commentary on the state of the church in Eastern Canada. Many congregations like Salem get more excited about the history than they do about truth. For the most part many congregations in Nova Scotia are becoming museams to the spiritual history of Canada and not living churches of the Lord Jesus Christ. I am curious to check it out next week.



I am aware the Reformed Church of Quebec was recently admited to the North American Presbyterian and Reformed Council (NAPARC). These people seem to be descendants of Huguenots but have kept the faith.

http://www.erq.qc.ca/english/ouridentity.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

For those who may be interested, here is a slideshow on the heritage of Huguenot New-France.

Our Huguenot Ancestors


----------



## Stephen (Jul 26, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Andrew for the information. I am a pastor of a two-point charge in Nova Scotia and have been to River John several times. Unfortunetly, the Salem UCC is not evangelical or reformed. In fact the guest speaker for the celebration is a woman minister. The United Church of Canada is certainly not Presbyterian but is for the most part Unitarian. It is a sad commentary on the state of the church in Eastern Canada. Many congregations like Salem get more excited about the history than they do about truth. For the most part many congregations in Nova Scotia are becoming museams to the spiritual history of Canada and not living churches of the Lord Jesus Christ. I am curious to check it out next week.
> ...




Yes, it is a blessing to have the Reformed Church of Quebec in NAPARC.


----------

